# Choosing the right plants.



## Maverick (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum and I recently bought a used tank set up and it came with 4 silver dollar's. I know these fish are herbivorous so I was wondering what plants I could have that they wouldn't eat, if there are any. I have had plants before, just not with plant eating fish haha.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh.. I am wondering if tough leaved plants would work? Like anubias and such? I hear people using them for cichlid tanks often.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try anubiases and cryptocorynes, as they release toxins when injured to discourage foraging on them. Other than that, it's all food to them. ferns might work, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah I was reading about anubias species but I only found one half decent site on plants for herbivorous fish. Thanks for the replies, I'll give some anubiases a shot.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've heard that Java Fern and Anubias spp. are in general, quite good.


----------

